# ktorrent install problem (raptor-1.4.18 install problem)



## JohnLWebb (Jun 11, 2009)

Trying to install raptor-1.4.18 because ktorrent apparently needs it. 

Output from make install indicates it can't cd to a directory. The dir does not exist in the ports tree. I tried to manually create it but that didn't work. 

Anyone have any ideas?

cd: can't cd to /usr/ports/textproc/raptor/work/raptor-1.4.18



portinstall -PF net-p2p/ktorrent

```
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        * databases/mysql50-server
        * devel/libical
        * misc/iso-codes
        * textproc/raptor
        * textproc/redland
        * devel/qca
        * devel/cmake
        * devel/automoc4
        * x11/libxklavier
        * net/avahi-app
        * x11/qimageblitz
        * multimedia/phonon
        * deskutils/strigi
        * textproc/soprano
        * databases/akonadi
        * x11/kdelibs4
        * deskutils/kdepimlibs4
        * x11/kdebase4-workspace
        * net-p2p/ktorrent
```

make install clean

```
caracal# make install clean
===>   raptor-1.4.18 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   raptor-1.4.18 depends on shared library: curl.5 - found
===>   raptor-1.4.18 depends on shared library: xml2.5 - found
===>  Configuring for raptor-1.4.18
cd: can't cd to /usr/ports/textproc/raptor/work/raptor-1.4.18
env: ./configure: No such file or directory
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to chuck@pkix.net [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/textproc/raptor/work/raptor-1.4.18/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/raptor.
```

It seems that portinstall can't download it so tries from the ports and then appears to have a md5 checksum problem???

portinstall -P textproc/raptor


```
caracal# portinstall -P textproc/raptor
** Stale lock file was found. Removed.
** Stale lock file was found. Removed.
[Gathering depends for textproc/raptor .............. done]
--->  Checking for the latest package of 'textproc/raptor'
--->  Fetching the package(s) for 'raptor-1.4.18' (textproc/raptor)
--->  Fetching raptor-1.4.18
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.2-release/All/raptor-1.4.18.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
** The command returned a non-zero exit status: 1
** Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.2-release/All/raptor-1.4.18.tbz
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.2-release/All/raptor-1.4.18.tgz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
** The command returned a non-zero exit status: 1
** Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.2-release/All/raptor-1.4.18.tgz
** Failed to fetch raptor-1.4.18
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! raptor-1.4.18 (fetch error)
** Could not find the latest version (1.4.18)
--->  Using the port instead of a package
--->  Installing 'raptor-1.4.18' from a port (textproc/raptor)
--->  Building '/usr/ports/textproc/raptor'
===>  Cleaning for raptor-1.4.18
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Extracting for raptor-1.4.18
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://superb-east.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/.
fetch: http://superb-east.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch from http://nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/.
fetch: http://nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch from http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/.
fetch: http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch from http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/.
fetch: http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch from http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/.
fetch: http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch from http://mesh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/.
fetch: http://mesh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz: Moved Temporarily
=> Attempting to fetch from http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/.
fetch: http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch from http://download.librdf.org/source/.
fetch: http://download.librdf.org/source/raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/.
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz.
===>  Giving up on fetching files: raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz
Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/usr/ports/textproc/raptor/distinfo)
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/raptor.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/raptor.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portinstall20090611-30285-1d0vdz2-0 env make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! textproc/raptor       (checksum mismatch)
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2009)

It looks like they fixed a few minor Makefile bugs and didn't change the version number. Hence the checksum fails because the source files changed.

http://sourceforge.net/project/shownotes.php?group_id=8458&release_id=609485

Just do a `# make makesum` in the port's directory, that will re-calculate the hashes.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 11, 2009)

```
$ fetch http://download.librdf.org/source/raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz
$ md5 raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz
MD5 (raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz) = [B][color="Red"]284e768eeda0e2898b0d5bf7e26a016e[/color][/B]
$ sha256 raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz
SHA256 (raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz) = [B][color="Lime"]edfdb0734fb7120bf1cbb60e45a07864db2daaadf5c3591ccf7357f244d82a40[/color][/B]
$ cat /usr/ports/textproc/raptor/distinfo
MD5 (raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz) = [B][color="Red"]284e768eeda0e2898b0d5bf7e26a016e[/color][/B]
SHA256 (raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz) = [B][color="Lime"]edfdb0734fb7120bf1cbb60e45a07864db2daaadf5c3591ccf7357f244d82a40[/color][/B]
SIZE (raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz) = [B][color="Blue"]1657246[/color][/B]
$ ls -al rapt*
-rw-r--r--  1 user  user  [B][color="Blue"]1657246[/color][/B] Jun 11 17:12 raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz
```

Looks absolutely fine to me. Is your distinfo different? Update your ports tree.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2009)

DutchDaemon, when did you download the raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz file? It looks like it changed after June 23rd.

I have the same error as the OP because I don't have that distfile.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 11, 2009)

I downloaded it ~1 minute before posting these results (from the location indicated).


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2009)

Ow.. Wait.. It's June 23rd 2008, that's almost a year ago :r

Hmm.. Weird.. I get the same error as the OP.

I'll right, rechecked, removed the distfile, tried to make again..

File gets fetched from http://garr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/ then it complains about a checksum mismatch and tries to download it again from a few sites. These give a "Requested Range Not Satisfiable".


```
root@build:/usr/ports/textproc/raptor#make
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://garr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/.
raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz                          100% of 1618 kB  731 kBps
===>  Extracting for raptor-1.4.18
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://garr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/.
fetch: http://garr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch from http://superb-east.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/.
fetch: http://superb-east.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch from http://nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/.
fetch: http://nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch from http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/.
fetch: http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch from http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/.
fetch: http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch from http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/.
fetch: http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch from http://mesh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/.
fetch: http://mesh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz: Moved Temporarily
=> Attempting to fetch from http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/.
fetch: http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch from http://download.librdf.org/source/.
fetch: http://download.librdf.org/source/raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/.
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz.
===>  Giving up on fetching files: raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz
Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/usr/ports/textproc/raptor/distinfo)
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/raptor.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/raptor.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 11, 2009)

On the origin site it's dated 25-Jun-2008 anyway.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok.. It looks like the file on http://garr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/ is corrupt. To fix:


```
cd /usr/ports/distfiles
fetch http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/librdf/raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz
```

After that the port should build cleanly.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 11, 2009)

Or [cmd=]fetch http://download.librdf.org/source/raptor-1.4.18.tar.gz[/cmd], of course. That's the one I used, and it's the one in Makefile.


----------



## JohnLWebb (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you both very much. That solved the problem.


----------

